# I hate my vision



## wongskc

Great (**end sarcasm**).  I got a call from the CFRC today.  My medical came back from Borden.  They said my vision is V4, so I don't qualify for any combat arms trades. :'(

This royally sucks as that's what I wanted to do.  So, I had to change my trade choices to weapons tech.  Not bad, but not exactly what I had in mind.  Oh well, they said that they might call within a week to give me an employment offer, and I'll accept whatever they hand to me, but this sucks!

On the bright side, they recruiter said I could go for laser eye treatment and after a wait period I could apply again, but my doctor doesn't recommend that for me for at least 5 more years.

I know this post doesn't serve any usefull purpose.  If I can't, then I can't.  I just had to say it to relieve some of the dissappointment.


----------



## girlfiredup

Sorry to hear about your situation.   For what it's worth.. I am a V1 corrected (laser surgery) but uncorrected I would probably end up a V4 so look (no pun intended) on the bright side..   you could always remuster into a combat arms trade after you get laser eye surgery.


----------



## Tyrnagog

Sorry to hear about that, wongskc...  but if it's what you want..  

you will get there. 
 sooner or later.


----------



## Goober

wongskc said:
			
		

> Great (**end sarcasm**).   I got a call from the CFRC today.   My medical came back from Borden.   They said my vision is V4, so I don't qualify for any combat arms trades. :'(
> 
> This royally sucks as that's what I wanted to do.   So, I had to change my trade choices to weapons tech.   Not bad, but not exactly what I had in mind.   Oh well, they said that they might call within a week to give me an employment offer, and I'll accept whatever they hand to me, but this sucks!
> 
> On the bright side, they recruiter said I could go for laser eye treatment and after a wait period I could apply again, but my doctor doesn't recommend that for me for at least 5 more years.
> 
> I know this post doesn't serve any usefull purpose.   If I can't, then I can't.   I just had to say it to relieve some of the dissappointment.



Sorry to hear that, maybe lazer surgery might be an option?

I don't suppose you know how you rank on the Snellen chart? I mean, 20/20, 20/30 etc..?


----------



## Andyd513

If you do summer block bmq/sq, save $2000 from it for surgery. Regardless of how far down the line it will be, invest it and whatever extra you end up with use as some bonus cash at the time.

If I may ask GirlFiredUp, where did you get your laser eye surgery done and what was your experience like? I'm planning to have it done when I get back from SQ, in the fall.


----------



## Lebanese Canadian

How much do u have in each eye, -5,-6,-7?


----------



## Baskin

when did your medical get sent to Borden? i've been waiting 3 weeks and it still hasn't returned. :-[


----------



## girlfiredup

Andy_d said:
			
		

> If I may ask GirlFiredUp, where did you get your laser eye surgery done and what was your experience like? I'm planning to have it done when I get back from SQ, in the fall.



Hi Andy_d - My surgery was done 4 years ago at a clinic called Laser Eye Tech. The surgeon was Dr. Robert Morgan who now runs his own clinic on Elgin Street in Ottawa called Lasik MD.   He also has a clinic in Kingston.   He's constantly busy and often has sales.   I paid $680 per eye in 2000.   Have you looked into it all?   You would have to make an appointment to see if you are a good candidate. They will test your eye size/pupils, etc.. I'm not exactly sure how it works as I did my research 4 years ago and at the time I was scared to get it done but I'm so glad I did!   4 years later I have 20/20 in my left and 20/30 in my right.   With both together I'm 20/20.     No regrets.


----------



## Andyd513

Lasik MD is one of the few companies I've been looking at for this actually! Since I'm going to bmq at the end of the month I've decided to hold off, and just buy another pair of glasses. Hopefully they will be my last, as when I come back I'll be talking to my optometrist and seeing a laser eye specialist to determine if I'm elligible.

Just don't want any medical/eye complications so close to an extended period from home. Plus the money I make will help pay for it.

Anyway hope the little hiccup with your medical gets sorted out (think that was you in a diff thread). I've got a pretty complete info package from my unit now, so even if you don't quite make the course starting on the 28th theres another one starting around the 3rd-5th (would have to go look it up, can't remember if the 3rd is the course start date or my potential flight date).


----------



## girlfiredup

Thanks Andy_d.  I hope I can make it for June 28th or I believe next one is Jul 5th.

Lasik MD seems to be quite popular as is Focus Eye Centre but I think FEC prices are much higher. 

The whole procedure (I had laser vs prk) was painless and quick!  I could see right away but they do tell you to keep your eyes closed for 24 hrs except for when you need to put drops in them with is every 2 hours I believe.  I only had pain when shortly after the surgery (very minor discomfort more than anything).  It felt like I had 2 hot sears in my eyes.. they were burning but eventually that goes away the same day.

Definitely get it done.  You won't regret it.

All the best!


----------



## wongskc

Baskin said:
			
		

> when did your medical get sent to Borden? i've been waiting 3 weeks and it still hasn't returned. :-[



My medical info went there and back in about 3 weeks.  Guessing by everyone else's posts here, the gods that rule over the decision board must be smiling on me.


... well, maybe only partly, they did after all classify me as V4


----------



## jutes85

They recommend that you don't have Lazer Eye Surgery until you are 25, that way your vision is permenent.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon

For those of you that have had laser surgery done (I have V3) does it destroy your night vision like I hear it does?


----------



## tabernac

Do they accept people with laser eye surgery in the Air Force?


----------



## D-n-A

Yes, you can join the air force with LASIK, but you can't be a pilot though.


----------



## tabernac

Damn. Could you explain why? Is it because the method has not been proven?


----------



## Andyd513

From the researching I've done partial loss of night vision is a possible side effect that happens in less then 1% of cases, and is one of the more common effects. It happens to varrying degress but the vast majority of people that do LASIK don't actually have any adverse effects.

Theres lots of info available on the internet. The tale of laser eye surgery ruining everyones night vision who gets it is an urban legend.

I'd assume as far as why you can't be a pilot, there is still the chance of you going nightblind years after the surgery, or your eyesight degrading even more after they train you.. why would they sink the hundreds of thousands to millions of dollars to train you when you may be disqualified several years down the line because your eyesight continued degrading after the surgery or your night vision steadily declines?


----------



## wongskc

The reason that the recruiters gave me as to why they don't like laser surgery for pilots is because they are not sure yet how the scar tissue in the eye will perform under the heavy gravity stress that fighter pilots undergo.  there is the possibility that the scar tissue could rip under the strain, and it immediately renders the pilot blind.

And thanks all for your support.  I too believe that where there's a will, there's a way.


----------



## jutes85

I've read somewhere that you can join the Air Force (US) with perfect 20/20 vision, and if it gets worse, they will do lazer eye surgery, and you can continue to fly for them. But as far as being a pilot with corrected vision, its unfortunately a no.


----------



## Zoomie

Wrongskc is correct...  The CF really has no clue how well LASIK surgery will hold up under intense onsets of G.  As all CF Pilots must complete 8 months of training in such an environment, this is a No-No.  Once trained, CF Pilots can be corrected 20/20 vision, just not during pre-wings training though.

A message to the originator of this thread.  Do not despair about your V4.  The trades that you will be offered will probably be far more fulfilling than that of combat arms.  Everyone joins the CF wanting to be the guy/gal with the pointy stick, but if they decide to make the CF a career they move on to more benign/rewarding careers.  I've met people in the Airforce (aircraft technicians) who started off in the Army as Airborne Recce.  What you are doing is simply being directed to a career MOC earlier than everyone else and thus being given a better chance for advancement in that field.  Good luck!


----------



## Warm Coffee

My vision is not to bad. I have -1.25 in my right eye and -1.75 in my left eye. What classification does that put me in? I'm still in the process of signing all the forms and getting my papers in order. Looking forward to joinging the military. My father was in for 25 years. After reading this thread i'm a little worried about my vision. 

thanks


----------



## Scott

Well, when I joined in 1996 I was considered a V3 and I was -4.25 and -4.5. Hope that helps.


----------



## AlphaCharlie

Why do you people insist on bumping 3 month old topics?


----------



## Scott

Because someone made a valid post, I think that's enough said.


----------



## CrimsonSeil

i know this is a hard question to answer but how bad is V4 vision because I know my eyes arnt that good either and i'm getting worried that i cant go into the infantry with my vision.  :'(


----------



## Scott

The fine staff at your local CFRC can answer those questions better than anyone here (Almost) Truly, your best bet is to talk with the recruiters


----------



## nULL

Warm Coffee said:
			
		

> My vision is not to bad. I have -1.25 in my right eye and -1.75 in my left eye. What classification does that put me in? I'm still in the process of signing all the forms and getting my papers in order. Looking forward to joinging the military. My father was in for 25 years. After reading this thread i'm a little worried about my vision.
> 
> thanks



That is pretty much my exact prescription, except I have slight (-0.77) astigmatism in my left eye. The eye exam I got for the forces form showed that my eyes had pretty much stabilized, only now wearing my glasses for months had caused one of my eyes to get slightly "better". I fell into the V3 vision category, but here's where it gets confusing; I read, from SOMEWHERE, that unless you were going into a trade that required V2 vision (such as air nav), were V1, or V4+, you were automatically classed as being V3. So even though you may be classed as being V3, you may actually be V2. 

You should be fine - though of course you won't stop worrying until you sneak a peak at your medical category during your physical. 

One day, I'd like to fly *something* (just like everyone else it seems - along with 'commando' and 'astronaut') so here's a little tip for those of you getting "shot down" by the laser eye surgury nay-sayers - there ARE western air forces that allow their pilot candidates to have laser eye surgury - just not Canada. Heck, some of them don't even require a _degree_. The problem seems to be that there is more to it than just vision - you need to do well on aptitude tests and have certain other specific "pilot qualities" - and don't forget the citizenship either.


----------



## Torlyn

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> For those of you that have had laser surgery done (I have V3) does it destroy your night vision like I hear it does?



I've heard the same thing...  I had my sugery 6 years ago now...  Quite honestly, my vision is better at night now than it was when I was wearing contacts/glasses.  I think it can occur, but is rare.  What seems to be most likely is light halos...  (Street lamps at night can have larger halos, etc.)  Case by case, I suppose, but it worked wonders for me.  

B.N.S.


----------



## nULL

The procedure has evolved in the last couple of years though - PRK used to be done by an actual knife wielding surgeon once, and now they don't even need to have any foreign objects _touch_ the eye. I'd be interested in knowing statistics based on current procedures.


----------



## jordan_o

Seil said:
			
		

> i know this is a hard question to answer but how bad is V4 vision because I know my eyes arnt that good either and i'm getting worried that i cant go into the infantry with my vision.   :'(



I had the same worries, then I went and got it done. I used to be a -2.5 and -3 in my eyes, then before I went for the test I went to see an eye doctor and they told me I had -3.5 in each eye. I was worried but trust me, there is nothing to worry about. I went in, could only see the E with both eyes, and she told me I had V3. The only way I could see you not getting in is if your eyes were something like -4.75 or something. Don't sweat it.


----------



## combat_medic

1. If you want to research laser eye surgery, make sure you check out more than just cost. Make sure the surgery is all-inclusive, and includes all your optometry exams, check-ups before and after the surgery, eyedrops and other materials afterwards etc..

2. For the surgeon, give a call to your provincial College of Physicians and Surgeons and ask them if the particular doctor is a member in good standing. Ask if they have had any history of malpractice, or anything of note on their file. Also, call the Better Business Bureau to inquire about the specific clinic offering the service. Ask if they're a member, and if there have been any complaints lodged, lawsuits filed etc..

3. Go to more than one surgeon. If one surgeon tells you that you aren't a good candidate for laser eye surgery, go with their advice. They're obviously not trying to make money off you, and a good surgeon would rather turn you away than risk doing damage to your vision. When you speak to them, ask them EVERY question that comes to mind, no matter how stupid or trivial you may think it is. Here: http://www.usaeyes.org/faq/tough_questions.htm is a good list of questions to ask your surgeon.


----------



## Torlyn

Great advice, combat_medic.  It's your eyes.  NOT something you want to trust to Dr. Nick (hi everybody!  Any surgery you want for 129.99!)

B.N.S.


----------



## Armymedic

Warm Coffee, 
I believe you'd be a V3 

for the rest ask what your rating is vs 6 meter distance (6/6 is meteric for 20/20)

From CFP154 (the med catagory reference book)
Grading         Uncorrected Vision                                                                              Corrected Vision
                        Better Eye Other Eye                                                                        Better Eye Other Eye
V1 
                        6/6                 6/9                                                                                      N/A                    N/A
V2                  6/18              6/18   OR                                                                           6/6                    6/9
                        6/12              6/30
V3                  6/120           6/120                                                                                   6/6                    6/9
V4                  N/A               N/A                                                                                       6/9                    6/120



So if you are being rated below V3 by the recruiting center...GO GET YOU EYES RECHECKED on you own time and money and get new glasses prior to getting your medical done. As the diference between V3 and V4 is your corrected vision and the ability to be corrected to better then 6/9.


----------



## Armymedic

Further, while being V4 may exclude you from being cbt arms..most trades (and some great ones at that, like Med Tech  ) are rated as V4. 

As mentioned earlier, do not dispair, young wanna-be, this may be a good thing....

Your glass may be half full.


----------



## navywannabe

Thanks for the useful information on this subject - and the whole forum really. I'm a "long-time listener - first-time caller".

I'm looking into the Nav Comm trade (277); my vision is quite bad - probably off the scale as far as the V ratings go. My left eye is at -6.5 and my left one is at -7.0 with an astigmatism (some of my baseball teammates call me 'Bubbles' ). Will my poor eyesight affect my application? As bad as it is, I think I'm OK for Nav Comm but I'd like some feedback from those in the know.

Thanks.


----------



## TheBoomTimes

jordan_o said:
			
		

> I had the same worries, then I went and got it done. I used to be a -2.5 and -3 in my eyes, then before I went for the test I went to see an eye doctor and they told me I had -3.5 in each eye. I was worried but trust me, there is nothing to worry about. I went in, could only see the E with both eyes, and she told me I had V3. The only way I could see you not getting in is if your eyes were something like -4.75 or something. Don't sweat it.



I just had my eyes checked... back in August of this year, my optometrist said i am rated at -4.00 at each eye, but said I could get away with it at -3.75 from the previous year for 20/20, as she told me -4.00 is beyond 20/20 vision. I hope my eyes don't drastically worsen over a 10 year period from my current age of 16  :crybaby: Or I can't even get into the Combat trade.... I am on the edge of v3 to v4.


----------



## sguido

Laser correction isn't the only game in town.

Research Radial Keratotomy...higher diopters *can* get down to 6/6 (20/20).

As for pilots, the USN and USAF have now cleared RK patients as pilots...transports & tankers only for now.   But that's a big change from the, "Oh, not _just _ no, but **** NO!" that once existed.   However, you've got to get in there first; post-surgery pilot candidates are not accepted.   But once you're in, if your eyes start to go south, you can get them fixed without your wings getting clipped.

Of course, the standard 'waivers' still apply, and depending on the flight surgeon who is reviewing the file, YMMV...


----------



## Dog

As far as pilots having laser-eye surgery, they do not, generally speaking, get LASIK. Instead they get PRK.


----------



## combat_medic

Dog said:
			
		

> As far as pilots having laser-eye surgery, they do not, generally speaking, get LASIK. Instead they get PRK.



Source please.


----------



## Hansol

they both do the same. depends on the person and the shape of their eyes. with lasik, they cut a corneal flap and laser off sections of the cornea. PRK involves scraping of the cornea until the right shape is desired. It all depends on the patient. PRK requires more pain, and longer healing time, as there is no "flap" to cover the traumatized area. So i call bullshit on that. (had my eyes lasered, and this is what the surgeon told me)


----------



## nULL

Not bullshit, I had heard the same thing, and a recruiter in the ADF confirmed it to me. The corneal flap in LASIK is the issue; there is concern that it weakens the cornea, and that during a physically traumatizing event, could come apart....rendering you blind.  8)


----------



## sguido

Dog said:
			
		

> As far as pilots having laser-eye surgery, they do not, generally speaking, get LASIK. Instead they get PRK.



No...they get neither...*if* they want to keep flying...

(Following applies to US pilots only. I haven't heard if the CF will follow suit...but I doubt it. My personal experience shows that the med rules in the States can get waived *if* you're good enough, but up here, they are mostly inflexible. But...as with all things in life...YMMV, especially if the Board is in a good mood...)

All corrective procedures damage the eye, whether by the 'cheese slicer' of LASIK or the 'chunk remover' of PRK. Long term effects are not known on how the eye will stand up to high G manoeuvres when it has been so effected. For that matter, *long* term effects for the general public, non-flying use, are not known, as in the 50 year plus range.

On the other hand, RK makes incisions in the cornea that do *not* go all the way through, as in LASIK.  Think of a layer of 10 wet tissues; RK surgeons cut through 9 of them while leaving the last intact. While this weakens the eye temporarily, once healed...3-4 months...the eye is as strong as it was. The theory behind this is because there was never a complete cut through. And no material was removed, as per PRK. It comes down to the fact that in LASIK and PRK, the integrity of the eye has been violated, while in RK, the 'damage' is limited to some deep scratches.

Also, RK has a 30 year plus long term effect database from actual procedures. (Databases come into effect once the 'mass production' type of surgery is done.  I don't know the 'real' name for this type of database...but this one works...) Prototype procedures are tracked but not included; if so, then RK has a 60 year long term effect database.

Best bet with *any* type of surgery; research *all* methods, find their pros & cons, sit back, read them, get some questions, research those, then get a second opinion. For vision correction, seek out a third, and ensure all of them perform different or multiple surgery types. Costly...but it's your _eyes _ you're talking about!


----------



## j_budz

Just to let interested persons know, after talking with a staff member at the recruiting center, I was told that they are looking into laser eye surgery for pilots right now, and possibly might allow it for people without 20/20 vision to become pilots.


----------



## kincanucks

j_budz said:
			
		

> Just to let interested persons know, after talking with a staff member at the recruiting center, I was told that they are looking into laser eye surgery for pilots right now, and possibly might allow it for people without 20/20 vision to become pilots.



_I heard this and what are the vision requirements for JTF?_ Anymore eye opening statements?


----------



## j_budz

I asked about that too, but supposedly the unit doesn't tell them much information about it, and they said that since I passed for Combat Arms I should be fine.


----------



## dardt

j_budz said:
			
		

> I asked about that too, but supposedly the unit doesn't tell them much information about it, and they said that since I passed for Combat Arms I should be fine.



:rofl:

sorry, that's a good one !


----------



## ark

j_budz said:
			
		

> Just to let interested persons know, after talking with a staff member at the recruiting center, I was told that they are looking into laser eye surgery for pilots right now, and possibly might allow it for people without 20/20 vision to become pilots.



The rumour about possible refractive surgery for pilots has been floating for a couple years now.


----------



## j_budz

> sorry, that's a good one !


Umm, what is?
 ???


----------



## old medic

j_budz,

If the standards change, So will both the official reference and the various threads here. 
Until then, speculation and rumours are pointless. 

Regarding JTF vision, your leg was being yanked. A vision category is tied to a
job, not a unit.


----------



## j_budz

> Regarding JTF vision, your leg was being yanked. A vision category is tied to a
> job, not a unit.



Ok, I know that it applies to the specific job (that's why I couldn't get in as a PID ) but I asked specifically about the assaulter position, but again, it's just speculation, as they do not know for sure.  I'll find out in 3 years.

Thanks for the clarification! :-[


----------



## ark

j_budz said:
			
		

> Ok, I know that it applies to the specific job (that's why I couldn't get in as a PID ) but I asked specifically about the assaulter position, but again, it's just speculation, as they do not know for sure.  I'll find out in 3 years.
> 
> Thanks for the clarification! :-[



As stated here, http://www.jtf2.forces.gc.ca/documents/jtf2Application_e.pdf the medical category for JTF2 Assaulters is 322225 which means V3 for vision.


----------



## j_budz

That's good to hear, as I am a V3!  Thanks for the heads-up!


----------



## Cobra_striker

Hello, My Name is Matthew. I am 17 (18 on June 26th) and am planning on Joining on July 1st. But my eyes Suck. I have seen people in the infantry (Which is what i want to do) so i didn't think much of my eyes. Last night my sister told me that a friend of hers with better eyes then mine has to get aser eye Surgery before he can join the infantry. Well i have no problems with getting that surgery. But there is no way i could afford it right now. After reading all of these posts i am assuming that the Army won't pay for it and i doubt my health care would either which sucks lol. I am going to ask my Optomitrist what my Vision is rated and then find out what i would be classed as. But without my glasses i cant see far at all. I always thought if i needed to i could just toss in my contacts while over there fighting. Basicly what i would like to know is. If my eyes suck but they are great with glasses, would i still need to have the surgery? I am assuming yes but i would like to know for sure. Thank you.


----------



## j_budz

My advice to you would be to apply ASAP if you want to be working in July, because it takes a while to get everything done before you are actually 'in'.  

As for your eyesight, when you apply you will have to undergo a vision test, and then you will know for sure what category you are in.  If you decide to get laser eye surgery, the government will not pay for it, unless you are applying to the regular forces (I think?).

Your best bet would be to go to the recruiting office ASAP and fill out an application/complete the CFAT (correct?) and you will undergo a medical on that same day, and that way, if you don't have good enough eyesight, you will have time to look into other occupations or look into laser eye surgery.

Good Luck!

-And please correct me if I am wrong on anything!


----------



## kincanucks

_the government will not pay for it, unless you are applying to the regular forces (I think?)._

Wrong. Find a lane and stay in it.  In other words only comment on what you know and not what you think you know.


----------



## Cobra_striker

Alright well i hope my eyes are good enough then. And thanks for the Advice on getting to a Recruitment center ASAP. Thank you.


----------



## Tomato

Glad I am not the only V4 kicking around here. But it is nice to know that they will accept Laser eye surgery. 

Kind of sucked because all my other choices that I wanted were all V3s.


----------



## CFEdward

It says this post has not been replied to for at least 100 days, but I do hate my vision so I am going to post anyways.

Right now I have NO idea what my eye vision is. All I know is that my left eye is good (clear) and my right eye is fuzzy (unclear).

Does this completely eliminate me from the application process?


----------



## Mike Baker

CFEdward said:
			
		

> It says this post has not been replied to for at least 100 days, but I do hate my vision so I am going to post anyways.
> 
> Right now I have NO idea what my eye vision is. All I know is that my left eye is good (clear) and my right eye is fuzzy (unclear).
> 
> Does this completely eliminate me from the application process?


You visit a CFRC to find out for sure. My eyes aren't the best, but I didn't think that my vision would be V4 until they told me when I was there. 


Best bet is to get you're eyes checked before hand as well.


----------



## George Wallace

Do YOU Wonder why we have 117 Plus Pages Here ?     http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/60876.0.html

You should BEFORE YOU POST - READ THIS:  and find out what is expected of you on this site.     http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/82669.0.html

Only a Doctor can tell you after you have had your eyes examined.


Once again.......


Welcome to Army.ca. Here are some reading references that are core to how Army.ca operates. I strongly recommend you take a moment to read through these to give you a better sense for the environment here. It will help you avoid the common pitfalls which can result in miscommunication and confusion. For those that choose not to read, their actions often lead to warnings being issued or even permanent bans.

*Army.ca Conduct Guidelines*: MUST READ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937.0.html

MSN and ICQ "short hand" -  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/33247.0.html

Regarding the use of "MSN speak" versus the employment of prose which is correct in grammar, spelling and punctuation, please see: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/34015/post-260446.html#msg260446

Tone and Content on Army.ca: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/51970.0.html

FRIENDLY ADVICE TO NEW MEMBERS - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937/post-259412.html#msg259412

*Frequently Asked Questions - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/41136.0.html*

Recruiting FAQ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21101.0.html
Army.ca Wiki Recruiting FAQ - http://army.ca/wiki/index.php/Frequently_Asked_Questions
Canadian Forces Aptitude Test - http://army.ca/forums/threads/21101/post-103977.html#msg103977
Fitness requirements at enrolment, see page 12 of this brochure: http://64.254.158.112/pdf/physical_fitness_en.pdf


Infantry Specific FAQ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21131.0.html

CFAT practice test - http://64.254.158.112/pdf/preparing_for_aptitude_test_en.pdf

Search page - http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php?action=search;advanced

Google search of Army.ca - http://www.google.ca/search?hl=en&q=+site%3Aarmy.ca+%22search+term%22&btnG=Search&meta= (follow the link then replace "search term" with what you are looking for)

Army.ca wiki pages  - http://army.ca/wiki/index.php/Main_Page


To summarize. Welcome to Army.ca, start reading.





And this is the last time.


----------



## CFEdward

Yes Mr. Wallace, I've visited the vision threads you gave me in that post in my first post earlier.

I did not find (or didn't see) anything helpful that relates to my situation about having one eye.


----------



## Marshall

CFEdward said:
			
		

> It says this post has not been replied to for at least 100 days, but I do hate my vision so I am going to post anyways.
> 
> Right now I have NO idea what my eye vision is. All I know is that my left eye is good (clear) and my right eye is fuzzy (unclear).
> 
> Does this completely eliminate me from the application process?



While I am no pro..

If you can operate 100% (or close to) without glasses then you should not have a problem. I have a slight stigmatism in one eye which makes it a little less efficient then my 20/20 eye. I passed my medical without a scratch, the eye exam I did with and without my glasses (which I never use) on and they did not question it again. 

Just do not say you are applying for pilot and you should be ok, but the best thing would be to get a professional to check your eyes out if you are not applying anytime soon. The brain can fool us into thinking it is seeing perfectly until you actually SEE what 20/20 corrected is by an optometrist. (I was surprised). 

just my 2 cents. Also there is a ton of threads around regarding vision, but you really won't get many more answers then this.. WE do not know what your vision looks like.


----------



## CFEdward

Thanks, but to give you an idea about my vision...

I am using one eye, my left one, to see. Some would say my right one is a lazy eye, therefore my left eye is the only "active" one. 

I did pass my G1 vision tests though, with no restrictions to my drivers license due to vision.


----------



## Marshall

CFEdward said:
			
		

> Thanks, but to give you an idea about my vision...
> 
> I am using one eye, my left one, to see. Some would say my right one is a lazy eye, therefore my left eye is the only "active" one.
> 
> I did pass my G1 vision tests though, with no restrictions to my drivers license due to vision.



Those Drivers eye tests are a joke, a friend of mine who HAS to wear glasses to see passed without restrictions.. I was shocked. 

I couldn't see only one eye being a problem if it is a V1 eye.. but like I said, not a medical officer. hehe.


----------



## HeadLamp

CFEdward said:
			
		

> I did not find (or didn't see) anything helpful that relates to my situation about having one eye.



 I'll copy and paste the important line he wrote for you.



> Only a Doctor can tell you after you have had your eyes examined.


----------



## George Wallace

Marshall said:
			
		

> Those Drivers eye tests are a joke, a friend of mine who HAS to wear glasses to see passed without restrictions.. I was shocked.
> 
> I couldn't see only one eye being a problem if it is a V1 eye.. but like I said, not a medical officer. hehe.



Let's just leave it at:  Only after you have an Eye Exam during your Medical Examination, will a "Qualified" person with the proper training and credentials be able to give you a definitive answer.  NO ONE on this site has the ability to give you the answer.


----------



## CFEdward

Thank you gentlemen for the responses.


----------

